# Master Ting Kwok Wai (Thomas)



## jonesy123 (Sep 17, 2008)

has anyone heard of Master Ting Kwok Wai (Thomas), he is a student of GrandMaster Chu Sheung Tin, he is president of the NIWCKFA www.niwckfa.org in northern ireland.


----------



## geezer (Sep 17, 2008)

jonesy123 said:


> has anyone heard of Master Ting Kwok Wai (Thomas), he is a student of GrandMaster Chu Sheung Tin, he is president of the NIWCKFA www.niwckfa.org in northern ireland.


 
Jonesy123--welcome to the forum! I don't know about Master Ting Kwok Wai, but then I'm on the west side of the pond, out in Arizona. Yee-Haw! 

I checked out the web page and see that Master Ting is a student of Tsui Sheung Tin in the lineage of the late Grandmaster Yip Man. But I also saw a few things that seemed a bit odd, such as references to "animal forms" which I've never heard of before in Wing Chun (WC/WT, or VT). I also saw "Nunchuka" (sic) listed among the weapons offered. Now nunchaku are kinda fun, but...and this is just a personal thing...they've got some "tacky" associations, at least outside of traditional Okinawan Kobudo (which I highly respect). Anyway, _if_ this is your school, don't mind me...in fact I'd love to hear more about it.


----------

